# Quoi visiter en France?



## Ghost World (14 Avril 2005)

Alors bonjour à tous,je me demadais quels sont les meilleurs endroits ou aller faire la fête en France,un endroit relax,mais tout de même dans le coup avec la mer à 2 pas,et sourtout pas trop dispendieux    j'aimerais bien y aller durant l'été alors je tâte un peu le terrain.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Ghost World a dit:
			
		

> Alors bonjour à tous,je me demadais quels sont les meilleurs endroits ou aller faire la fête en France,un endroit relax,mais tout de même dans le coup avec la mer à 2 pas,et sourtout pas trop dispendieux    j'aimerais bien y aller durant l'été alors je tâte un peu le terrain.



les fêtes de bayonne: sangria sur place et plages à deux pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Ghost World a dit:
			
		

> Alors bonjour à tous,je me demadais quels sont les meilleurs endroits ou aller faire la fête en France,un endroit relax,mais tout de même dans le coup avec la mer à 2 pas,et sourtout pas trop dispendieux    j'aimerais bien y aller durant l'été alors je tâte un peu le terrain.



le deuxieme week end de juillet, la feria de Ceret, du gras, du tres gras....dans les Pyrenées Orientales....la mer a 30 km et la montagne à 70 km......et en plus, ça bouge sur la cote.....
(Argeles detient le record de camping en France....vive les suedoises.....)


----------



## abba zaba (14 Avril 2005)

Le Cab, très tendance ici  mais il faut aimer les schlapettes :rateau:


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2005)

Ghost World a dit:
			
		

> un endroit relax,mais tout de même dans le coup avec la mer à 2 pas



Le vieux Nice. Par beau temps, tu peux même voir Patochman


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Avril 2005)

Ghost World a dit:
			
		

> dispendieux.


 
Putain, les gars maitre capello n'est pas mort !!!

Vite le goudron et les plumes pour ce triste sir !!!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

La tournée des fest noz du morbihan :love:


----------



## woulf (14 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le vieux Nice. Par beau temps, tu peux même voir Patochman



On a quand même une meilleure vue depuis le chateau 

Cela dit je me permets de rappeler que notre ami avait précisé "pas trop dispendieux", je crains que nous sortions de son cahier des charges


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> On a quand même une meilleure vue depuis le chateau
> 
> Cela dit je me permets de rappeler que notre ami avait précisé "pas trop dispendieux", je crains que nous sortions de son cahier des charges


 
Berck sur Mer ou Le Crotoy alors..


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

Montpellier en juillet 


Tohu  bohu 
Les  plagesss au Souleil, festival de musique electro sur la plage (pas de  programmation 2005 en ligne pour l'instant)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le vieux Nice. Par beau temps, tu peux même voir Patochman



Et par mauvais temps, il te reste SonnyBoy


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La tournée des fest noz du morbihan :love:



J'discute pas la qualité, mais il a dit "relax". C'que tu propose, pour les ceusses qui sont pas du pays, c'est p'têt un peu raide, non ? 

_T'es du Morbihan toi ?  :love: _


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

une petite erreur de fil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

Ghost World a dit:
			
		

> Alors bonjour à tous,je me demadais quels sont les meilleurs endroits ou aller faire la fête en France,un endroit relax,mais tout de même dans le coup avec la mer à 2 pas,et sourtout pas trop dispendieux    j'aimerais bien y aller durant l'été alors je tâte un peu le terrain.



Je te conseillerai bien la Corse... Ah, ça ; c'est beau!... Mais c'est très cher et nous ne sommes pas sympathiques...


----------



## woulf (14 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et par mauvais temps, il te reste SonnyBoy




Cela dit, il fait quand même très souvent beau ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le vieux Nice. Par beau temps, tu peux même voir Patochman



Faudra que je pense à entourer la terrasse de canisses... Merci, vieux


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseillerai bien la Corse... Ah, ça ; c'est beau!... Mais c'est très cher et nous ne sommes pas sympathiques...



Et puis c'est pas en France...


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

la camargue
les saintes marie de la mer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est pas en France...



Heuuuuuu! Y'a un modo qui respecte pas la charte!!!  Il veut m'entraîner sur le terrain de la politique pour Paul et Mickey   

Chi linguaccia!


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'discute pas la qualité, mais il a dit "relax". C'que tu propose, pour les ceusses qui sont pas du pays, c'est p'têt un peu raide, non ?
> 
> _T'es du Morbihan toi ?  :love: _


 Un peu que j'en suis :love: Toi itou ???

J'suis de Sarzeau a l'origine


----------



## kitetrip (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les fêtes de bayonne: sangria sur place et plages à deux pas


 
Ah ben là, on y va pas avec le dos de la cuillère


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est pas en France...



Des vendettas ont commencé pour moins que ça


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est pas en France...


attends pendant un an ils m'ont traité de gaulois


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> attends pendant un an ils m'ont traité de gaulois


 Bah ils sont corses aussi, faut pas leur en demander trop d'un coup


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> la camargue
> les saintes marie de la mer




*sa va pas non !!!!!*     


si vraiment je devrai y retourner encore un'eté
dans mes bagages je ne mettra que une seule chose :
de tonnes de tubes de parfenac !!!!!

vive les moustics !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> attends pendant un an ils m'ont traité de gaulois



M'ouhaaaaaarh! c'est pas méchant. :love: C'est juste un bizutage. en moyenne ; il dure 3 ans. Après, tu commence à être intégré... Mais tu n'en a fait qu'un tiers...   

Moi quand je suis allé dans l'ile de Sein ; ils m'ont bizuté aussi. Ils m'ont pas adressé la parole de la journée... Mais je les ai compris... Solidarité insulaire oblige ... Après ; j'ai beaucoup bu. Ca crée des liens


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, il fait quand même très souvent beau ici



Merci, je connais, j'y ai passé un an au camp de vacances de l'avenue des diables bleus, de juin 73 à mai 74 (à l'époque : 22eme bataillon de chasseurs alpins, depuis, je crois, une caserne de CRS). En juin, sur le plateau de la Justice, il cognait fort, le cagnard (en fait, le premier mois, j'étais au fort de la Drette, au dessus du col d'Eze), mais en février, on à quand même eu un palmier de vingt cinq mètres qui s'est cassé la gue... rongé par le gel !


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> M'ouhaaaaaarh! c'est pas méchant. :love: C'est juste un bizutage. en moyenne ; il dure 3 ans. Après, tu commence à être intégré... Mais tu n'en a fait qu'un tiers...


Oui bien sûr, c'est comme quand tu va dans un bar et que le mec ne te sert pas parce que tu es du continent   

ou alors en boite les trois cousins qui te serrent parce que tu as dansé à coté d'une de leur cousine   

pas méchant, tu parles juste du racisme rien de méchant hein


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sûr, c'est comme quand tu va dans un bar et que le mec ne te sert pas parce que tu es du continent
> 
> ou alors en boite les trois cousins qui te serrent parce que tu as dansé à coté d'une de leur cousine
> 
> pas méchant, tu parles juste du racisme rien de méchant hein



Il me semble ; pour avoir vécu, heureusement, en dehors de mon ile, que ce genre de réactions moyenâgeuses n'est pas propre à la Corse ; mais qu'il se retrouve dans pas mal d'endroits reculés de la "France Profonde", également... Pour en avoir fait les frais, aussi... Je me souviens de certaines fêtes de village dans le haut Doubs assez gratinées... Tu es tombé sur des vrais cons, de ceux dont je ne suis pas spécialement fier et qui font, qu'en ce moment, on aurait tendance à nous mettre tous dans le même panier  

Pour ce qui est du terme de bizutage ; il ne s'agissait que de second degré... De celui qui est tellement plaisant lorsqu'il s'étale dans un film comme l'enquête Corse et qui prête tellement à rire ; confortablement installé, à bonne distance, dans un fauteuil de cinéma...
Mais tu pourrais en discuter avec mon père, qui n'est dans l'ile QUE depuis 43 ans et qui s'est très bien fondu dans cette population qu'il aime tant... Et Dieu sait que celà n'a pas été facile au début (Surtout quand on connait la famille de ma mère    )... Sinon ; s'il le faut, je veux bien endosser le costume de pénitent pour te présenter sincerement les excuses du reste de la population qui n'est pas forcémént comme les tarés auquels tu as eu affaire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu es tombé sur des vrais cons, qui font, qu'en ce moment, on a raison de tous nous mettre dans le même panier



*OUAIS ! 


 Y'a qu'à couler la Corse; comme ça on sera tranquille !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *OUAIS !
> 
> 
> Y'a qu'à couler la Corse; comme ça on sera tranquille !*



Toi ; le jour où tu te noies, je serai content de t'offrir un verre d'eau


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

bah c'est facile tu fais ton service à solenzara on te coupe les cheveux 1 mm sur le coté 3 au dessus
et hop tu es catalogué comme gaulois pour tes 10 mois comme si on choisi sa coupe de cheveux ches les coyottes 

anecdote un gars nous prends en stop, nous etions deux, ils nous dit:
tu vois ça (en montrant un pistolet) ici tout le monde en a, car moi tu vois je suis CORSE, en insistant bien sur le JE SUIS CORSE
mon copain qui etait basque lui dis et moi je suis basque
un silence s'en est suivi et cet abruti à répondu: alors on est frères d'arme
serieux frères d'armes  faut le vivre ça 

quant à moi, je lui ai répondu que j'étais enrhumé  

je ne dis pas que tous les corses sont comme ça, je dis que pendant 10 mois c'était ça à chaque fois.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

Les militaires et policiers sont parfois ressentis, comme des "Forces d'occupation" (Je mesure tout le côté excéssif de l'expression QUE JE NE FAIS QUE CITER) par une partie de la population et cristalisent pas mal de rancoeurs... A propos d'anecdote ; j'ai eu du mal à ne pas me ranger à cette opinion quand un CRS a fait sauter la tête d'une amie de la famille à un barrage... Je lute parfois encore pour ne pas faire d'amalgame


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sûr, c'est comme quand tu va dans un bar et que le mec ne te sert pas parce que tu es du continent
> 
> ou alors en boite les trois cousins qui te serrent parce que tu as dansé à coté d'une de leur cousine
> 
> pas méchant, tu parles juste du racisme rien de méchant hein


Ah non tu parles du Valais là


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand je suis allé dans l'ile de Sein ; ils m'ont bizuté aussi. Ils m'ont pas adressé la parole de la journée...


Normal "ça" ne parle pas, ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non tu parles du Valais là



Tiens ; c'est vrai... J'oubliais le Valais :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseillerai bien la Corse... Ah, ça ; c'est beau!... Mais c'est très cher et nous ne sommes pas sympathiques...




mon pere y est allé  souvent avec son grand copain corse ( un ingenieur fou tombé dans la construction  ) ....
 ils y allaient pour la saison de chasse ....
il en parlait souvent , un de ses plus beau souvenir


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, les gars maitre capello n'est pas mort !!!



Bah non ! Le terme "dispendieux" est "monnaie courante" au Québec...  
Mouarffff !!!   :rateau:


----------



## krystof (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ( un ingenieur fou tombé dans la construction  ) ....




Il s'est pas trop fait mal j'espère...


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Moi je proposerai bien de visiter Rungis, mais y'a rien a y voir


----------



## Ghost World (15 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bah non ! Le terme "dispendieux" est "monnaie courante" au Québec...
> Mouarffff !!!   :rateau:



hehe! ouais dispendieux! cher...quoi... bref j'étais pas sur de comprendre le "maître capello"c'est qui ce type la? ya plein de truc que je pige pas mais ca fais tout le charme j'imagine,vous m'avez proposez pas mal d'endroit et de festival mais je suis un peu perdu,quelqu'un aurait un site web sur les principaux évèenements durant l'été?


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

il y a le festival mimi cet étét à marseille, la fiesta del sud aux docs aussi à marseille
le festival de piano de la roque d'antheron, etc etc


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon pere y est allé  souvent avec son grand copain corse ( un ingenieur fou tombé dans la construction  ) ....






			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est pas trop fait mal j'espère...



*Suite à un accident de chasse litigieux en Corse, l'ami en question aura certainement été coulé dans une dalle de béton.*

Voilà sûrement pourquoi Robertav parle d'ingénieur tombé *dans* la construction.


----------

